# The one that got away



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

Today started off as a normal day. Nice sky, nice weather, and me goofing off. As I'm getting dress for work. I get ready to feed the parakeets and Axel, the cockitiel. If your wondering why his name is axel, is because of the classic game, Twisted Metal. I get ready to go downstairs and get Axel food change. My mom comes rushing up the stairs and tell me Axel flew right through the front door. I rush out, and could not find him at all. Went to work, got called they found him. I get to leave work early to find him before it gets dark. I find him in the highest tree possible. With no way of climbing up. I start yelling for him and such. He responds, chirps, screams, and flies off. ._. At first he responds to me as he flies. Then he stopped. Too dark now to even spot him. >.< I put his cage in my window with fresh food and water. Honestly, I'm lost with words, stress, tired, and very upset. I don't think I will be able to get him back.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i had that happen last july with my bird buddy, i didnt realize he had his flight back and he flew right past my husband and got outside, i still miss buddy, but because he wasnt bnded and there were lots of calls about cockatiels with bands being found and i knew it wasnt him, one person even called said they found buddy, but that it didnt look like the picture i had put up, well ya that cockatiel they found was a female. I hope that were ever he is that he's safe and happy, good luck with your bird hun.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep trying with his cage open where he can see it outside and put his food and water in there. also, it may help to play some tiel noises from youtube... it might entice him back.

im sorry to hear of this... it happens far too often and its devastating. i hope you get your axel back


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

nwoodrow said:


> i had that happen last july with my bird buddy, i didnt realize he had his flight back and he flew right past my husband and got outside, i still miss buddy, but because he wasnt bnded and there were lots of calls about cockatiels with bands being found and i knew it wasnt him, one person even called said they found buddy, but that it didnt look like the picture i had put up, well ya that cockatiel they found was a female. I hope that were ever he is that he's safe and happy, good luck with your bird hun.


I'm actually fairly bonded with him. He hasn't that I know of left the area. In a way, I'm like the closes thing to a mate.  I'm having high hopes, and i get him back. Clipping his winds, putting him into the spare room, where no doors exists. >_________<


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that might be best. i do hope you can get him


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry  I truly hope you find him....


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

It makes me so sad to hear this...I really, really hope you find your Axel 
The only helpful suggestions I can think of are to post on your local craigslist, alert all the vets in your area, put up signs, and hope for the best. It seems like I hear about a lot of people finding cockatiels...so there is hope.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh dear 

One of my lovebirds escaped from the aviary (lasy year) & I had no realistic hopes for him surviving the night alone, however, the next morning I saw him high up in a tree nearby, just watching & waiting for the opportunity to get back through the aviary door! I'm sure the sounds of the other lovebirds made all the difference, so try & make as many familiar noises to him as you can. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

oh no! I hope he can fly back to his cage and you get him back.


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

He in the backyard and don't seem like he wanting to come down anytime soon. >.< Been calling his name and certain keywords, but nothing. ._.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems to me he is enjoying himself... I hope he comes to his senses and come back in 
have you tried offering treats i mean if he is hungry he will eat. My Lucky will come to me if i twirl a feather.


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

He too high to see anything. We already thought up that. Only good news today was to my neighbore. The day axel gotten out, their ferret gotten away. While checking if Axel in the same tree, I look down and see their Ferret. She's still screaming in joy for me finding their Ferret. XD That one down...>.>


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol do you think they both planned this


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sure of it! Little scheming devils. <.<


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully he comes down soon!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

At least he's staying in the immediate area. That you can hear him is promising at the least.


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

Since he left the backyard, I have not been able to find where he is. I think he finally left the area.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure he will come back


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

i am so sorry. there is always hope though. not to be nosey but where do you live? id be putting up fliers everywhere. and talking to vets offices in the area in case someone finds him and brings him there. maybe put an ad in your local paper.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about Axel, that must be absolutely awful  I really hope he comes back to you.


----------



## pache11 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would also post on www.parrotalert.com. Many people check this and keep it updated. 

If you see him again. Put his cage in the highest open spot possible and he may return to it again. It has to be in spot he can see and it should be relatively high. I left Kugel with a friend a few years back and he flew out her window onto the roof. She bravely climbed to the roof edge of the two story building and placed his cage there. He returned to his cage. She is now my wife 

I hope and pray for the return of your friend.

Peter


----------



## darkking (Sep 22, 2010)

ahall83 said:


> i am so sorry. there is always hope though. not to be nosey but where do you live? id be putting up fliers everywhere. and talking to vets offices in the area in case someone finds him and brings him there. maybe put an ad in your local paper.


I live by a busy area. There many woods, not to far off is the actual city if he just go straight. 

At this point, he can't be found anywhere nearby. I haven't been able to hear his chirps, whistles, or screams. He must have finally area. I took out his cage from my window.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry  This is happened to me once with my first pet tweety pie (budgie)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

awww dont give up hope! keep the cage up in the window so he can get in!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope you find your little baby. In the meantime you could be thinking of ways to get him back. I know (with hard work and effort) you can find your beloved bird again


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

Please don't give up on him yet! Place the cage outside somewhere high up, open with some food & water, he may return if he sees his cage. Cockatiels can fly long distances, so check neighboring towns for found birds, too. Good luck! We lost our male in much the same way, we still miss him.


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

dont give up......ive had my cockatiel for almost three years and she has gotten away twice and came back both times! Miracles do happen


----------



## naiefae (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't give up! Ask around, keep calling for him in the way that's familiar to him. I just got my bird back - if I didn't gather the courage to ask my neighbours and the patience to wait for her to come down, I wouldn't have her! and my mum was telling me when she was still high up on the tree that maybe we should just let her fly and be free - but they are domestic birds, and if he's handtame, he will eventually go to people for food and water. Maybe they have him, but don't know who the owner is. Don't give up, keep trying! It hasn't even been a week!


----------

